
An 8th Planet Is Found Orbiting a Distant Star, with A.I.’s Help - breck
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/12/14/science/eight-planets-star-system.html
======
tomjacobs
Neural networking. Meeting neurons for business drinks.

------
aaron_m04
All but one of the stars are distant...

~~~
mulmen
Ah yes but how many planets orbit them?

~~~
Simon_says
All but eight of them.

------
anigbrowl
Really NYT? The correct way to write this is:

'8th planet orbiting distant star found with AI help' or 'AI helps to find 8th
planet orbiting distant star'

~~~
jacquesm
Could you please explain why that is the correct way?

~~~
Scramblejams
Because the way the headline is formulated, the A.I. is helping the planet
orbit that distant star, though arguably the comma saves it.

~~~
wlievens
That would admittedly be a much more awesome story!

------
davedx
Echoes of Neuromancer...

